# Used recording gear available online in Canada?



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I found that you can finally be totally happy with your guitar rig and stop spending ...but then you just start working on your recording rig. I'm finding trouble locating good Canadian places to find used recording gear. My full list of spots to shop so far is :

- the "Other Musical Items" section here
- Craigslist/Kijiji
- Long and McQuade used Recording section
- Pauls Boutique
- Spaceman Music
- ebay.ca

Anything else out there? Links are definitely appreciated if you've got them. Even great new sellers are appreciated. The recording equivalent of Scott at axeandyoushallreceive.com would be phenomenal. The closest I can find to that is Studio Economik in Quebec.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> www.gearslutz.com
> 
> You can search the "For Sale" listings by country.


Thanks. I'm a member there but I haven't been "granted" rights to see the For Sale section yet. They run a tight ship over there.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Are you sure? I thought you just had to log in.
> 
> And since I just went and browsed over there a bit, I now have serious recording gear GAS again. I've been off that for awhile. And, for anyone who doesn't know, recording gear GAS puts guitar gear GAS to shame.


Haha. Sorry to reopen the wound. But ya, it's a different system than most. They use a waiting list system to open up access to the for sale section. You don't apply it just eventually becomes available to you as a viewable option over time. I'm a pretty new member so I may be wrong (please pass me the direct link so I can confirm) but all that I can see are the ebay listings that they pull in and manufacturer specials.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I've been a member for eons, so I may have escaped the new process. This link takes me right to a bunch of Canadian gear listings...
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/gearslutz-secondhand-gear-classifieds/?country=CA
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one on this journey. I think you slipped under the wire there. Maybe that's for the best for my wallet but this is what I get at that link :

you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation._​_


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> If there's anything in particular you're looking for, let me know and I'll check it out for you while you're waiting for access. It is a pretty good resource. There's a lot of high-end gear for sale on there, even locally, that I never see come up on Kijiji or anywhere else.


It's appreciated, but I'm just trying to get a feel for what's out there and what good used prices are these days. Hopefully I've been granted access by the time I'm ready to spend.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i've been working on my rercording set up for years......on thing i've been doing is mixing mike and drum hardware.

a sturdy tripod stand usually from a cymbal stand, a triple tree, three tom arms with the small part of a mike stand epoxied in place and you can fly three mikes off one stand....there are more gizmos to add more mikes.....great for recording three or four people in an acoustic live off the floor session....

cheers
ets


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've gotten some good recording gear deals from the Gear Page:
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/forumdisplay.php?f=42

And Talkbass as well:
http://www.talkbass.com/forum/f139/

And you're right, recording gear GAS is bad!! I keep buying all this stuff and barely use it, that's the worst part!


----------

